# Looking for South Florida 12/19-1/2 during Christmas - New Years



## makstor

Looking to rent for couple of weeks in South Florida 12/19-1/2, during Christmas - New Years. 
Dates are flexible.
Party of 4 - need one or two bedrooms
Preferably closer to Miami, with heated pool and near the beach!
Thanks!


----------



## ronandjoan

Look at Rentals offered Wyn Royal vista during your timeframe ??? By am1


----------



## Simon4

*Pompano Beach*

Hi! 

Check out Sabbia Beach Condos
Its in Pompano Beach, South Florida.
Me and my wife move there recently and we're enjoying waking up with the sound of the ocean 

Best regards,
Simon


----------



## rapmarks

lots of rentals at Pompano Beach at this time on TUG.   very reasonable and very nice resorts.


----------



## Lucy744

I have a week in Kissimmee, Orlando over New Year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

